# the smitty special



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

this one is a pain in the ars to make trust me i say only 1 out of 5 make it all the way to epoxy.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice work Smitty! Very impressive! Now you got me wanting to try my hand at making some lures this winter.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

lol wait till i get in to full swing.

please give it a shot its worth the time spent when you catch a fish on a plug you built.

if you do give it a shot and you have any questions i will be more than happy to help you out in any way.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome work*

That looks great.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Smitty, what can say a jointed, big eye. And the paint job. As I said
before WOW. Philly Jack


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

yeah man, Ive been looking at your makings. Nice job. Im thinking the same as fishbait, after seeing some end results it makes you want to try it out. I have a wood shop and carpentry skills, just never thought about trying it. How do you go about making any of these lures suspended for the shallows or are they now as you have made them?


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

well it all depends on what kind of wood you use.
that plug is made with spanish cedar a lot more heavy than red or yellow cedar so i dont need to put as much waight in it.
its a hard question to answer with out knowing what kind of wood you use.
if you give it a shot and have any questiond along the way feal free to ask and i will help you out as much as i can.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

smitty919 said:


> lol wait till i get in to full swing.
> 
> please give it a shot its worth the time spent when you catch a fish on a plug you built.
> 
> if you do give it a shot and you have any questions i will be more than happy to help you out in any way.


Thanks Smitty. I'm sure to have lots of questions.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

That sure is a purty plug.
Never thought of trying to make them... ive done flies and bucktails.. and its true you havent had the thrill .. till you catch a fish on a home made lure..
Nice job and i look forward to more of your project lures..


----------

